# How is Philips GoGear MP3 player range ?



## VexByte (Jan 7, 2008)

One of my friends intends to purchase Philips GoGear 2GB MP3 player since it's within his budget of Rs.5000. He feels that the iPod Shuffle is not a VFM option since it doesn't even have a screen. 

I had listened to a Philips GoGear 2GB MP3 player and I liked it's sound quality and it's earphone.

So, *please post the pros & cons of the Philips GoGear MP3 player range* and whether it's a worthy buy...


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 7, 2008)

Its pretty good, a friend of mine owns one and its pretty good,
She bought a 1GB one for 2200.
The battery life is good too, it seems.

Regards,
ray


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 7, 2008)

rayraven said:
			
		

> She bought a 1GB one for 2200.


 
1 GB for Rs 2200 *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif Model number of that plz.


----------



## ray|raven (Jan 7, 2008)

No idea, Will ask her.

Regards,
ray


----------



## gxsaurav (Jan 7, 2008)

Is it this one


----------



## piyush gupta (Jan 7, 2008)

I have one GOGear 1GB 

*www.p4c.philips.com/cgi-bin/dcbint...TAINMENT_GR&cat=MP3_PLAYERS_CA&sct=SU00304_SU

I liked...

its headphones are better than ipod headphones...

yeah beacuse I am using its headphones with my 8GB ipod

I dont like

Slow interface...
it dont have option for playlist save...

but looks are gud but its backside is too bad


----------



## gurujee (Jan 7, 2008)

is it better then creative stone ?


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 7, 2008)

I have Philips GoGear 4 GB mp4
i bought it for around 7k


----------



## tech_cheetah (Jan 7, 2008)

I had bought Philips Go Gear 2GB for 80 euroes 3 months back ( around 4500/-)
a) The device headphone has good 'Bass' but 'Treble' is not that good. I can easily make out the difference in quality  between this and my W580 headphone.
b) Though the device supports video playback, but refresh rate of the display supports video only at 15fps which,by today's perspective, is below average (It wud have been nice 3 yrs back).
c) FM reception is good.
d) Battery life is also very good
e) Interface is a bit slow
f) You will enjoy the music on this device only at full volumes. This puts a limit on its usage as you will start feeling the pressue in your ears after some minutes. In my W580 I can listen to music at 50% volume for long hours without any issues.
Go for this device if you are want a decent player at good price, and you are not bothered too much about the 'extra' music quality.


----------



## midhu (Jan 7, 2008)

hai  

u 'll gt one go gear around 2200 Philips SA1356 its nice, but for charging there is no other way than USB, no charger i think


----------



## VexByte (Jan 9, 2008)

midhu said:


> hai
> 
> u 'll gt one go gear around 2200 Philips SA1356 its nice, but for charging there is no other way than USB, no charger i think


_That's one of it's shortcomings !_


----------



## desiibond (Jan 9, 2008)

^^ That's cost cutting 

these days you can get USB charger for Rs.300. I have the apple's ipod USB charger and I think I can use this charger to charge philips player.


----------



## piyush gupta (Jan 9, 2008)

Can u tell me from where u can have USB charger..

i need one for my ipod


----------



## desiibond (Jan 9, 2008)

Get the HCL branded charger for Rs.300 at Bangalore SP Road or Reliance stores.

Apple original costs around 1.5k.


----------



## johnjjx (Jan 9, 2008)

i got SA3xx series gogear video audio player 1gb...
sound quality is awesme...bundle it with ep630 n u wnt regret.
compared with ipod..ipod is a little more loud n treble is more..
still gogear is an excellent choice i love it..battery life is excellent.


----------



## piyush gupta (Jan 9, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Get the HCL branded charger for Rs.300 at Bangalore SP Road or Reliance stores.
> 
> Apple original costs around 1.5k.


 
Can u tell me some store in chennai...


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Jan 9, 2008)

Piyush Try Stores in Spencer & Ipod Selling Shops .....or else try Vasavi Showrooms ...they sell ipod related goods

U live in Chennai ????


----------



## piyush gupta (Jan 10, 2008)

^^yes buddy 

i live in chennai 

and u?


----------



## jithinkrish (Mar 20, 2010)

i am having a 2 gb  philips go gear digital  audio video player which i bought one year  back for rs 5000.its in good  working condition .i am having only  philips go gear digital audio video  player,cd and cover .
 No ear  phone or data cable.
 The model is 2 gb philips gogear sa3125.its  features are mp3 and  wma music,video,fm,audio recording,photos  etc.you can transfer video  clips and photos to your device by  converting it into a supported format  using the cd software.
 I am selling it for rs 2700.interested person within india can  contact me and  you can get it through courier.
 My contact number is  09447325943.
 Jithin krishnan.u
 trivandrum


----------



## sude (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi all,
I own a "Philips GoGear 2Gb Raga" MP3 player. Its 5 months now.
No issues at all.
+ Battery backup claimed - 27 hours, in original getting around 23-24 hours
+ USB mini - you can charge this set with an Motorola charger (like those of Moto L6,L9 etc)
+ Volume leveller - helps u maximise battery and save ur ears.
+ Headphones NOT SO GOOD. Treble is okay, Bass is BAD.
So I use Sennheiser HD202 DJ headset.. this reduces the battery life to 19 hours, whichs good.

thats it.. 

SUDE
A happy user of Philips Raga 2Gb.


----------

